# APS Member Of The Month!



## MrBredli (Jul 11, 2007)

I reckon it would be a good idea to have a 'member of the month' awarded to someone 
each day week year? i mean month. Something to acknowledge people who are going the extra mile, doing something special for herps or the community in general or whatever. For this month i'd give it to Nikki (Nikki_elmo10). Such enthusiasm for someone so young is teriffic to see. And the fact she did so much research before acquiring her first snake is something you don't see every day week year decade?

Congrats Nikki, i hereby declare you Mr Bredli's inaugural and official '*APS Member Of The Month*' - *July 2007*.


----------



## nook171 (Jul 11, 2007)

i agree good on ya nikki


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 11, 2007)

id go with
MrBredli

lols

for coming up with the idea
haha

yeah not a bad thing but im thinking once a month may be too often for something like that?


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 11, 2007)

thank u Mr Bredli


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jul 11, 2007)

How about snakeaddict?........................everyone's favourate member/ex-member!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, i've won the title the last 27 months running, so i thought it was about time someone else had a go.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 11, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> thank u Mr Bredli


 
You're welcome Nikki, you deserve it!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 11, 2007)

Den said:


> How about snakeaddict........................everyone's favourate member/ex-member!!!


 

proof that snake breeders are evil.:shock:


congrats nikki , W00T!!!


----------



## MAVTOR (Jul 11, 2007)

Nikki No1 for me too


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 11, 2007)

hehe u guys are the best!


----------



## Slateman (Jul 11, 2007)

I nominate Bugcollector For new way to communicate in writing.
I love to read her posts. Some times I understand what she is saying also.

Rose is example that not only Slateman's English can confuse people.


----------



## snakeman 93 (Jul 11, 2007)

What about me


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 11, 2007)

i have never heard of or talked to nicer people than u guys !


----------



## bump73 (Jul 11, 2007)

My vote is for nikki too

Nikki.. you're an inspiration to all


----------



## falconboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Problem with 'APS member of the month' is given the fighting that goes on here we'd be stuck for suitable recipients after 2 months. Nikki, then me. 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## falconboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Rose is example that not only Slateman's English can confuse people.



I find your english grammer 'entertaining' Slateman. :lol:

A bit like http://www.engrish.com/

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeh, my votes for little Nikki, she's a cutie, even when she writes big!!
LOL


----------



## stringbean (Jul 11, 2007)

ye i rekon nikki deserves it. she has put so much time into researching for her first snake, and asked alot of questions, most of which i would have asked but now dont need to. congrats on your first snake and i cant wait till i get mine.


----------



## zulu (Jul 11, 2007)

*Aps*

Hard ta read scamy,can ya make it bigger LOL I vote for trueblue cause hes me HERO haha,so true blue gets the albino darwin from Southern X,thats very generous of Doc,thanks to all that voted and true blue woot like ta thank his mummy fo borning him with no thermastats or cooling,just daddy


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 11, 2007)

Maybe we should have a few different awards, such as most helpful member etc.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 11, 2007)

zulu said:


> true blue woot like ta thank his mummy fo borning him with no thermastats or cooling,just daddy


 
LMAO! :lol:


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 11, 2007)

ok im with you guys also... Congrats Nicki.....

Can i be in the running for next month... Please...?

SOrry i clicked on the wrong face its suppose to be a smily... wouldnt let me change it....


----------



## cement (Jul 11, 2007)

yay Nikki, you are 1 cool little chick.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 11, 2007)

yea nikki for sure,


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 11, 2007)

awwwwz i wanna win an gimme a prize please!!!!  slatey i type awesomely lolz u no dat :O


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 11, 2007)

I vote for Hugsta cause he is cool and so hot its unbelievable!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 11, 2007)

we could never have a most useless person award..... we could never decide!!!!


----------



## freddy (Jul 11, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> I vote for Hugsta cause he is cool and so hot its unbelievable!


*GO THE SEXY DONKEY!*


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

Den said:


> How about snakeaddict?........................everyone's favourate member/ex-member!!!


 
lol, you beat me too it. The only problem making him member of the month is the prize wouldn't just go to one person, it would be snakeaddict, elapidlover, scales, black&white ect ect ect ect and whoevere else he came in here as :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Jul 11, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> I vote for Hugsta cause he is cool and so hot its unbelievable!



You seen him once on his bike Sherman and can't forget it ha?


----------



## zulu (Jul 11, 2007)

*re APS*



freddy said:


> *GO THE SEXY DONKEY!*


We could have the scaredy cat of the month award for those with the fewest infractions,you will never win it freddo unless ya computer breaks down


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive seen him on his bike more than once Slatey. 

Ive also seen him in a museum, a hall, a street, a carpark, a pub, a national park, the bush, on a rock, in a frock on a rock with a very small..................padlock for his panier bag.


----------



## freddy (Jul 11, 2007)

zulu said:


> We could have the scaredy cat of the month award for those with the fewest infractions,you will never win it freddo unless ya computer breaks down


 

im only on my 2nd page of infractions me good now!


----------



## zulu (Jul 11, 2007)

*re APS*



freddy said:


> im only on my 2nd page of infractions me good now!


 I like cold blooded women,there as exciting as kakadu cane toads ya never know which way there gonna jump next!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 11, 2007)

zulu said:


> I like cold blooded women,there as exciting as kakadu cane toads ya never know which way there gonna jump next!



i was going to make a comment about getting high in regards to your statement, then i thought about the prize for fewest infractions......so, i will be good


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 11, 2007)

wait not 3 months there is me ......




No wait thats right i am evil sorry forgetful bye


----------



## zulu (Jul 11, 2007)

*re APS*



bredli84 said:


> i was going to make a comment about getting high in regards to your statement, then i thought about the prize for fewest infractions......so, i will be good


HaHa,slateman likes the goody too shoes,if they put all freddys infractions together under one name she would most likely be kept without charge for terrorism,indeed something aim for bredli84!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> Ive seen him on his bike more than once Slatey.
> 
> Ive also seen him in a museum, a hall, a street, a carpark, a pub, a national park, the bush, on a rock, in a frock on a rock with a very small..................padlock for his panier bag.


 
LOL, thanks Shermy, but that was supposed to be our little secret.......:lol:. I also didn't realise Freddy was behind the rocks watching . I don't have big teeth, big ears, a tail or 4 legs, so she can't be calling me Donkey for that reason......:shock::lol:


----------



## Slateman (Jul 12, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> Ive seen him on his bike more than once Slatey.
> 
> Ive also seen him in a museum, a hall, a street, a carpark, a pub, a national park, the bush, on a rock, in a frock on a rock with a very small..................padlock for his panier bag.



Wow looks like you are stalking Dazza.

I wander why????


----------



## Miss B (Jul 12, 2007)

I vote for Nikki too, yay Nikki


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 12, 2007)

I vote for Magpie =p


----------



## kelly (Jul 12, 2007)

I vote for Jen & I to be mods.......:lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 12, 2007)

AWESOME IDEA 
theres so many candidates ,LOL
who will be the monthly King of the chit chat club ,?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 12, 2007)

kelly said:


> I vote for Jen & I to be mods.......:lol:


I agree we should be mods =D


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jungle_Freak said:


> AWESOME IDEA
> theres so many candidates ,LOL
> who will be the monthly King of the chit chat club ,?



that would have to be spottie


----------



## spottie (Jul 12, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> that would have to be spottie



Spot is the king of chat 


And slim is still nasty :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hazzard (Jul 12, 2007)

spottie said:


> Spot is the king of chat
> 
> 
> And slim is still nasty :lol::lol::lol:



In your dreams spot "There can only be 1"


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 12, 2007)

Pfft.... I make way more friends than anyone in chat...


----------



## spottie (Jul 12, 2007)

hazzard said:


> In your dreams spot "There can only be 1"





ihaveherps said:


> Pfft.... I make way more friends than anyone in chat...





Hazzard light 
and 
Herpieville

Just because u cant be the side kick of spot know need to sound like u are  :lol: :evil:


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 9, 2008)

awww thanks again Mr Bredli  .hehehe i still remember that  I'll never forget about it


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2008)

You're welcome Nikki. I'm nominating you for member of the year next.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 9, 2008)

*rolleyes*


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2008)

Pfft.. You'll never win APS Member Of The Month with an attitude like that! :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 9, 2008)

:lol:i'll be the dark shadow of aps


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 9, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Maybe we should have a few different awards, such as most helpful member etc.



But then we would have all the over priviledged 12 year old experts on how 'not to kill beardies' uping their post counts with incorrect info.

Nice idea in theory though Grim


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 9, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> Pfft.... I make way more friends than anyone in chat...



So you do sweetheart!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaha, zuluworrior, sorry mate but definitley not me as most on this site would agree, im just to much of a mongrel.

My vote definitely goes to Nikki as well, shes just too cool and dedicated for her age not to get the vote.


----------



## Australis (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny you should say that TrueBlue..
I was thinking *"mongrel of the month* would be far more interesting.


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 9, 2008)

Australis said:


> Funny you should say that TrueBlue..
> I was thinking *"mongrel of the month* would be fare more interesting.



Too hard to decide on that one, we would need a few of those to hand out to the well deserving members. :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2008)

I think Morelia_Hunter has that award tied up for the next 3-5 years...


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaha, i dunno mrbredli, i think alot of people would vote for me for that one, only because im just too honest for my own good sometimes and have the balls to say what most people only think.lol.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 9, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> I think Morelia_Hunter has that award tied up for the next 3-5 years...



Lmao...


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> hahaha, i dunno mrbredli, i think alot of people would vote for me for that one, only because im just too honest for my own good sometimes and have the balls to say what most people only think.lol.


 
Yeah but those people wouldn't have the balls to stand up and nominate/vote for you, so i reckon you're in the clear. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]$ (Apr 10, 2008)

i think i should be chat of the month thingy lol i have lots of friends lol


----------



## Slateman (Apr 10, 2008)

Why not me?
Everybody loves me.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Apr 10, 2008)

i think i would win at the nicest not annoying person on chat


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 10, 2008)

i'll second the vote for morelia_hunter for promoting international ties in the herp industry.his new boyfriend will be so proud of him.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Apr 10, 2008)

Slateman said:


> Why not me?
> Everybody loves me.





Number one vote for old fart Slatey ......


----------



## Slateman (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope Fay would give me vote.


----------



## bump73 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure if it's a good or a bad thing:?

But i think missllamathuen deserves a mention with 555 posts in less than a month of becoming a member :shock: Now that has to be some kind of record......

Ben


----------



## Slateman (Apr 10, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Not sure if it's a good or a bad thing:?
> 
> But i think missllamathuen deserves a mention with 555 posts in less than a month of becoming a member :shock: Now that has to be some kind of record......
> 
> Ben



extreme amount of post in short time don't say much about the person sanity some times.

mabe we should have contest best fool on APS.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 10, 2008)

I nominate myself for this months most useless. I ask many dumb questions....


----------



## sockbat (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd vote for you Slateman


----------



## Riley (Apr 10, 2008)

woot go slatey!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 10, 2008)

Well what can I have? I'll nominate me for the Fugly award :lol:


----------



## [email protected]$ (Apr 11, 2008)

Kath Your not Fugly


----------



## missllama (Apr 11, 2008)

Slateman said:


> extreme amount of post in short time don't say much about the person sanity some times.
> 
> mabe we should have contest best fool on APS.


 

funny that someone has mentioned something about my sanity, yes i no im loopy and yea i guess u could say a tad insane. but iv noticed im not the only one on this site who is lol hmmm


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 12, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> I nominate myself for this months most useless. I ask many dumb questions....



LOL, can I second it. The most dumbest question you have is the one you haven't asked


----------

